# Best source for sausage making equipment?



## chainsaw (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi,
I have read a lot about sausage making here-is there a preferred source to buy equipment? Cabela's has some but they seem pricey. Lots of stuff(too many choices) on the net too, but???
Thanks


----------



## gene111 (Jan 20, 2010)

there are so many companys out there it's hard to choose. I get lem catalogs all the time. thinking about buying one of thier grinders. you might check them out.


----------



## hog warden (Jan 20, 2010)

How much of what are you going to make? 

You can spend almost nothing to a whole pant load, depending on what you have in mind doing.


----------



## cheech (Jan 20, 2010)

www.alliedkenco.com
www.sausagemaker.com
www.butcher-packer.com

Here are a few that I use. Some of it depends on what items you are looking for.

Hope that this helps.


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 20, 2010)

from another post:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=87835


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 20, 2010)

Ditto these companies. I also use http://www.midwesternresearch.com/ and have found great prices, customer service, and a very informative website.


----------

